# Fiskars Super Splitting Axe, 28" handle...



## sl7vk (Dec 27, 2008)

So I bought this for Christmas....
http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Super...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230341407&sr=1-1

At the time it was 42 bucks with free shipping.  A big part of my decision was watching the video of a guy on here going ape on a bunch of rounds with a splitting axe.  I was impressed.  Decided to give it a shot.

Yesterday I broke out a couple of 30" rounds that the #8 maul just bounced off this summer.  Tried the maul on them again, same result.... bounce.... and a wrist that hurt like hell.  Break out the Fiskars, and holy hell!  Split the round in two.  Another swing splits again.  Another swing, splits again!  This thing is amazing and I would highly recommend it to any able bodied wood burner.

I've heard people complain about the short handle, but I actually preferred it, because it gave me much more control on my swings.  

This thing actually makes splitting enjoyable!!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 27, 2008)

If it's the same video I'm thinking of, the guy was using a $150 Granfors axe.  My most fav axe had a curved handle that I always felt added stability.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a shorter Fiskars hatchet. It is a nice tool. You will like yours also.


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 27, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> If it's the same video I'm thinking of, the guy was using a $150 Granfors axe.  My most fav axe had a curved handle that I always felt added stability.



Yeah, it was that video.  I never really gave getting a splitting axe much thought until I watched that guy go completely ballistic on some rounds.

The Ganfors was a bit rich for my blood, the Fiskars is almost the same weight, same length and made in Finland.  The handle is unbreakable, and it is a really nice tool.

I'll be using steel toed boots when using it though.  The blade is sharp as a mother!


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope you got your axe sooner than I got my Fiskars hatchet I bought to do kindling. It took over 2 months and the price went up a ton through Amazon. They had to honor the price they gave me when I ordered it.

Shipper


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 27, 2008)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> I hope you got your axe sooner than I got my Fiskars hatchet I bought to do kindling. It took over 2 months and the price went up a ton through Amazon. They had to honor the price they gave me when I ordered it.
> 
> Shipper



1 week.

But I've been there before with Amazon.  

I tried to find the thing locally, but the nearest store was over an hour away, and they couldn't "for sure" tell me whether they had it in stock.......  If you can get it from a local guy, all the quicker gratification in my opinion.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 27, 2008)

What makes this a better splitting maul? I'm in the market for a new one, and this sounds like a winner.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't say enough good things about my 2.25lb Fiskars splitting ax.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 27, 2008)

Sears stocks these. My local ACE store does too.
I plan to get one in the next few days (and some steel-toed boots).


----------



## smokinj (Dec 27, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> So I bought this for Christmas....
> http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Super...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230341407&sr=1-1
> 
> At the time it was 42 bucks with free shipping.  A big part of my decision was watching the video of a guy on here going ape on a bunch of rounds with a splitting axe.  I was impressed.  Decided to give it a shot.
> ...


you and that ax come on over got a few rounds that needs a good wack! lol good review on the ax they are nice!


----------



## fossil (Dec 27, 2008)

What can I say?   %-P   Rick


----------



## smokinj (Dec 27, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> What can I say?   %-P   Rick


very nice work!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 27, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> What can I say?   %-P   Rick


Can you say Fiskars FanBoy? :kiss:


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 27, 2008)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> What makes this a better splitting maul? I'm in the market for a new one, and this sounds like a winner.



Not 100% why it's better.... but here are some thoughts.

It's about half the weight which really lets me "let er rip."  Lots of velocity.
The head is sharp as a good Henckles knife.  If it catches the wood, it engages it.
Sharp head, flanged head, tons of velocity and snap the wood just gives way.  If you're interested in an 8# maul and live locally, just swing by my place because I won't be needing it anymore.


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 27, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> What can I say?   %-P   Rick



Ok, I'm jealous.

What is the large one on the far left?


----------



## fossil (Dec 27, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> ...What is the large one on the far left?



It's a chopping axe, which, in my frenzy to fill out my collection I actually ordered in error, as I rarely have a need for a chopping axe.  During the same period, I ended up with two of the smallest hatchets, as well...so I gave one to my cousin.   :red:   Rick


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 27, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned my 4.25 lb Fiskars Super Splitting Axe Has made my 8 lb maul obsolete,the 2.25 lb Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe is great for most of the smaller stuff.


----------



## chad3 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got the same splitting axe for Christmas as well.  Can't wait to try it out and see how it does.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 28, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> sl7vk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got an old double bitted Collins Ax in my truck.  It has cut a few trees and limbs out of my way.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 28, 2008)

I split a dozen rounds with the maul this morning and decided to take a break and go buy a Fiskar.
Nice tool. I doubt I'll ever swing that damned 8lb.er again. I'm much faster and happier with the Fiskar.
One should be even more careful with this one, though, due to the shorter handle and the sharp cutting edge.
Your hands should be at or below the height of the log at impact and your follow-through should be torward the ground.
The arc of your swing should not be such that a miss-hit allows the head to continue above ground torward you. 
Another idea might be to stand facing the cut so that the axe would go between your feet if it did come at you. 
I give the Fiskar 2 thumbs up.


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 28, 2008)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> I split a dozen rounds with the maul this morning and decided to take a break and go buy a Fiskar.
> Nice tool. I doubt I'll ever swing that damned 8lb.er again. I'm much faster and happier with the Fiskar.
> One should be even more careful with this one, though, due to the shorter handle and the sharp cutting edge.
> Your hands should be at or below the height of the log at impact and your follow-through should be torward the ground.
> ...



Yes, it doesn't take long to realize this is a dangerous tool.  Probably worth wearing safety goggles and steel toes just in case.

The method you described is what I used yesterday.  Wide stance facing the log.  Lift both hands and the ax directly over my head.  Strike.  

In the past I'd swing the maul with a couple beers in me.... No way would I do that with the Fiskars!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 28, 2008)

Once the rounds are cut up it's beer:30 for me. I ain't splittin' nuthin' without cold beer at hand.
Just be safe and if there's a choice to be made put the axe away. LOL


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 28, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> Probably worth wearing safety goggles and steel toes just in case.


Had the neighbor's wife come running into the cabin in sheer panic, screaming that she cut her foot real bad and crying for help.  It was all I could do to sit her down and try to figure out which foot she cut.  She was saying how bad it must be and that she could feel her boot filling up with blood yet I couldn't see a mark on either boot.  Funny, what your mind can imagine when out in a remote cabin miles away from civilization.  I'm not sure she even hit her foot.


----------



## fossil (Dec 29, 2008)

Sometime last season I just needed a couple of small splits or kindling pieces, and thought I'd go on out and git 'er done...even though I was wearing my fake Uggs.  I swung that small Fiskars splitting axe just a bit wide once, or else the wood was unexpectedly compliant...in any case that axe just grazed one of my boots.  It was like a razor.  Another 1/4" or so and I'd have probably been headed for the ER.  Nothing but real leather boots on my feet nowadays.  I dress out for splitting almost like I dress out for riding my Harley.  And I make sure I have enough of whatever I'm gonna need before I dress down for the evening.  Rick


----------



## sl7vk (Dec 29, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Sometime last season I just needed a couple of small splits or kindling pieces, and thought I'd go on out and git 'er done...even though I was wearing my fake Uggs.  I swung that small Fiskars splitting axe just a bit wide once, or else the wood was unexpectedly compliant...in any case that axe just grazed one of my boots.  It was like a razor.  Another 1/4" or so and I'd have probably been headed for the ER.  Nothing but real leather boots on my feet nowadays.  I dress out for splitting almost like I dress out for riding my Harley.  And I make sure I have enough of whatever I'm gonna need before I dress down for the evening.  Rick



A good cautionary tale.

Close calls are worth a lot when it comes to each of our own personal learning curves...


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 29, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> Close calls are worth a lot ..


That which doesn't kill you makes you hurt like hell.


----------



## mskif (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the same exact axe for Christmas as well.  I gave it a run today and I am very impressed, but I am not totally comfortable with the short length yet.


----------



## xrayman (Dec 29, 2008)

I've got one and love it. Had to take it in and get it sharpened after 3 years and close to ten cords. And get steel toed boots as the others said I split a pair of cowboy boots between two of my toes and about had to get stitches, live and learn i guess


----------



## mopfoot (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I'm sold on Fiskars!  Now which to buy first?  I would like one that's small enough to take backpacking but do I buy the hatchet or the 17" splitting axe?  Here are the tasks I'd want to accomplish with it in order of frequency:

- lop off small branches from rounds I'm about to split with the maul (at home)
- make kindling
- split small rounds
- cut the occasional log to length (while backpacking)

Since I'm doing some chopping and some light splitting, which tool will work best across applications?  I see some of you own both tools so I'm looking for your input.


----------



## fossil (Jan 13, 2009)

The 17" splitting axe is an excellent all-around light-medium duty workhorse.  The 14" hatchet is useful, but limited.  They even make a little 8" hatchet, but I don't have one of those.  Rick

http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&langId;=-1&catalogId=10101&categoryId=10277


----------



## MrSplitter (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone had a chance to test one of these against Elm?


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had a chance with elm does a good job. The only thing the super splitter lacks is nice hard heart wood or some with nots. When I go out to split I take the monster maul and the fiskars what the fiskar wont split the monster will go through it. But the light weight makes the fiskars easy to swing a hundred times without getting tired. I definetly recommed one. I got a deal on mine Menards had them priced a$32.00 dollars they had two left I almost went back and go another one, For my wife.


----------



## Jamess67 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got my Super splitter (4.25 lb) today If it wasnt 0 degrees out I might have given it a try.


----------



## day52 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just picked one up at Menards, too. On sale for $32 or a bit less even though they weren't marked. Have only swung it about 20 times so far, but boy am I impressed! Even though it is colder than a welldiggers _ _ _ .........., I think I may go out and give it a go again today. The monster maul will be reserved for my boy. If the Fiskars doesn't get it, the hydraulic comes out. Hey...I'm getting older, OK?!!


----------



## Got Wood (Jan 16, 2009)

With my elbows and shoulders aching from splitting alot with a maul I decided to give this weapon a try. WOW, it splits soooo much easier than the maul. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Good deal alert!

I just ordered the Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe with the 4 1/2 lb. head from Amazon. If you apply for and get their Visa card they take $30 off your first purchase. This means the axe will cost me about $14 instead of about $40.


----------



## ahlkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Based on this forum I bought the Fiskar Axe at Menards for $31.50 on sale from original price of $40 dollars.  I have been splitting over 30 cords of wood per year with 8lb mauls, 12lb monster maul, and a 16 ton hydraulic splitter.  Based on today's workout this axe is a real breakthrough design and I nearly doubled my normal output.   I will likely be able to go many hours longer per day but I do recommend that you wear safety shoes with steel toes as the speed of the axe can get pretty scary.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a decent, reasonably priced pair of steel toe boots?


----------



## sl7vk (Jan 19, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent, reasonably priced pair of steel toe boots?



I bought the Wolverine's in the link below.

http://www.famousfootwear.com/product.asp?product_id=1005709&variant_id=12036


At the time they were 59 bucks at my local famous footwear.  They didn't have my size, but they shipped them to me from their warehouse for free.  I'm sure there is better, or American made or all the rest, but these suit me perfectly for the amount of time they are on my feet.  

The one thing I would recommend is trying them on though....  I usually wear 10.5 or 11 depending on the shoe, but I take a 10 in these.  I think any steel toe will work fine so long as it fits well.  This is one of the rare purchases I would not make over the internet unless I'd already tried the boot on.


----------



## myzamboni (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got my Fiskars yesterday.  I swung it at some sweetgum rounds and it didn't even flinch.  This is an amazing tool.  My productivity is going to jump nicely.  It is going to be so nice spending so much less effort splitting wood.


----------



## Spikem (Mar 10, 2009)

MrSplitter said:
			
		

> Anyone had a chance to test one of these against Elm?



I think you'd need the _*Fiskars 21" hydraulic splitter*_ for Elm.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought the Fiskars splitting axe from Amazon, opened an Amazon Visa account and immediately got $30 in credit toward my first purchase (which was the axe).


----------



## Spikem (Mar 14, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> I bought the Fiskars splitting axe from Amazon, opened an Amazon Visa account and immediately got $30 in credit toward my first purchase (which was the axe).



I _*ordered*_ mine on 3/5/09 yet it hasn't shipped yet - out of stock.

Just out of curiosity, did they say your would ship right away?


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Spike, Amazon tells you right there on the order page if it's in stock. If it is, they generally ship it out fast.


----------



## nihil (Mar 15, 2009)

I ordered a Fiskars 28" handle w/ the 4 1/4 lb head on 3/12/09 from Amazon.  My order says it will ship between 3/13-3/16.  Unfortunately the product page on Amazon says "Out of Stock" now.  I'm crossing my fingers that it will ship Monday and that I'm not SOL.


----------



## Spikem (Mar 15, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> Spike, Amazon tells you right there on the order page if it's in stock. If it is, they generally ship it out fast.



It was indicated as in stock when I ordered it.  Now, "out of stock".


----------



## Spikem (Mar 19, 2009)

These are back in stock at Amazon.


----------



## nihil (Mar 19, 2009)

Spikem said:
			
		

> These are back in stock at Amazon.




Holy crap!  They are listed to ship in 2-4 WEEKS!  Really not pleased by this.


----------



## sl7vk (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, then I'd wait the 2-4 weeks.  

I recently got some 30" Apricot and Ashe.....  I used to loathe splitting.... Any excuse to keep cutting with the Dolmar, and I'd take it.  Now any excuse to split and I'll take it!  
Yesterday, I split some rounds that were 20" Long.... My stove only takes 16"..... I figure I'll just miter them down to size.  Splitting has become the most fun part of the job!  
One swing and crack, it breaks anything in two.  

Buy it, use it, love it.  (use steel toed boots when using it though... ;-) )


----------



## Spikem (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone seen this available elsewhere than Amazon?  I've been jerked around by them on this too long.


----------



## sl7vk (Apr 6, 2009)

Spikem said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this available elsewhere than Amazon?  I've been jerked around by them on this too long.



http://www.rfvr.com/astore/ItemDetail.aspx?ASINID=B00004SD7B

http://www.buyacehardware.com/fiskars-super-splitting-axe-7164692.html

http://www.superduperclub.net/ps78546984.html

Also, if you go to my original link on page one.... the Amazon marketplace has a seller (an Ace store) selling it for 39.99 plus shipping.  That doesn't look backordered.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230334782508 31.99


----------



## Jay H (Apr 6, 2009)

If the Fiskars splitting axe is as good as their cutting axe, then I should get one!  I use a Fiskars cutting axe with a fiberglass handle for trail maintenance duties and I love it for it’s light weight (I have to hike it in) and for it’s cutting ability.

Jay


----------

